# Sewing Kits, Needles and Ribbons - where???



## Raluk (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm living in Cairo (Nasr City) and I'm looking for fabrics, sewing kits and all the stuff for sewing: needles, zippers, buttons etc. I've never find a place (a shop) with all the stuuf in it. Is there anyone who can help me? I don't know very well the town, but if I'll find an adrees I will be able to reach there with a taxi...but I prefere Nasr City or the sorroundings areas, because I'm not so used with this big-big city, Cairo.
There is in Nasr City that kind of shop? Any advice will help me.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Rehab souk has these shops


----------



## Raluk (Jun 12, 2011)

*Can you explain?*



Lanason said:


> Rehab souk has these shops


Lanason, thank you, but can you be more explicit? What is Rehab souk? A store? A place? Can you give me an address? A web site address?
Sorry, but I don't know...


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Rehab is a city on the Suez road, just outside the ring road
The souk is the market area inside the middle of the city


----------



## Raluk (Jun 12, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Rehab is a city on the Suez road, just outside the ring road
> The souk is the market area inside the middle of the city


Thank you, Lanason, is good to know that; but most probably, I will never reach this city with his market... for me is complicated even reach Mohandiseen... or other neighbours wich are located in Cairo... 

I am looking for something that is easy to get there for me...

Thank's again!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Rehab is next to Nasr City - Rehab is only a few minutes from the JW Marriot


----------



## Raluk (Jun 12, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Rehab is next to Nasr City - Rehab is only a few minutes from the JW Marriot


Wonderful!!! I imagine something like a few hundred km...when you said road to Suez...
But if it is so close to Nasr City....great!!!:juggle:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Raluk said:


> Wonderful!!! I imagine something like a few hundred km...when you said road to Suez...
> But if it is so close to Nasr City....great!!!:juggle:


There's a regular bus to-from Rehab no Nasr City, goes down Nasr Road. But I would advice you to take a taxi if you don't drive, your one way fare should not exceed LE35 on a white taxi.


----------



## Raluk (Jun 12, 2011)

aykalam said:


> There's a regular bus to-from Rehab no Nasr City, goes down Nasr Road. But I would advice you to take a taxi if you don't drive, your one way fare should not exceed LE35 on a white taxi.


I wanted to thank you... But I think i did sometging wrong smash: is to complicated this site for me )... Anyway, thanks, aykalam! This is useful.:smile:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Raluk said:


> I wanted to thank you... But I think i did sometging wrong smash: is to complicated this site for me )... Anyway, thanks, aykalam! This is useful.:smile:


:clap2::clap2: :eyebrows:


----------

